

You Can’t Say That on the Internet - vog
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/18/opinion/sunday/you-cant-say-that-on-the-internet.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
leephillips
Today I learned that people complain to Google that they don't autocomplete
things that the people feel should be autocompleted, like "bisexual". They
actually _complain to Google_ about the details of its autocompletion.

